# green or blue lights?



## michaelalex17 (Jun 8, 2012)

hello. i have just become an EMT in NY. i want to get lights on my car. are they supposed to be blue or green? thanks


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 8, 2012)

There are several threads here that answer your question. Try the search feature. 
If you have to ask this question here it is probably for the best that you don't have or use one. There is much more to ems than having a flashy blue light in you pov. It can be quite dangerous especially for the inexperienced. Your department will fill you in on the specifics....if they even allow/use them. 

Welcome to EMTLife


----------



## michaelalex17 (Jun 8, 2012)

ok thank you very much. i am new to the forum so i didnt know how to search. since you already answered my q though you said blue lights. i was just trying to learn about the POV lights. can green be used? or only blue? sorry for the noob question


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 8, 2012)

michaelalex17 said:


> ok thank you very much. i am new to the forum so i didnt know how to search. since you already answered my q though you said blue lights. i was just trying to learn about the POV lights. can green be used? or only blue? sorry for the noob question



Your best answer will come from your department.
That said..... I may be wrong but I believe you will need a letter from your chief or ops manager or whatever to have a light.


----------



## michaelalex17 (Jun 8, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Your best answer will come from your department.
> That said..... I may be wrong but I believe you will need a letter from your chief or ops manager or whatever to have a light.



ok thank you very much


----------



## Achilles (Jun 8, 2012)

IMO you should stay away from green, green light is usually center of command.


----------



## michaelalex17 (Jun 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> IMO you should stay away from green, as a FF, green light is usually center of command. Usually the question is over red or blue...



interesting. i appreciate the input.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jun 8, 2012)

I was so confused. I just replied to this thread. 

Then I see he posted it in multiple forums.....


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> IMO you should stay away from green, green light is usually center of command.


which would be good advice, but it's wrong in NYS.  completely 100% wrong, according to New York State laws.  This is why it's not always a good idea to take advice from people worldwide on something that has local regulations.

If you are part of a FD, you should get blue.

If you are part of an EMS agency, you should get green.

Either way, make sure you get the appropriate approvals from your internal command staff and your local law enforcement/government agency before you start outfitting your care with lights.


----------



## michaelalex17 (Jun 9, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> which would be good advice, but it's wrong in NYS.  completely 100% wrong, according to New York State laws.  This is why it's not always a good idea to take advice from people worldwide on something that has local regulations.
> 
> If you are part of a FD, you should get blue.
> 
> ...



thank you. i will definitely look into the chain of command in terms of getting approved. thanks again everyone who answered.


----------



## bstone (Jun 10, 2012)

If you equip your POV with flashing lights without agency/county/state approval then you run the risk of being in violation of the law. You may want to speak to a lawyer before doing this.


----------



## truetiger (Jun 10, 2012)

Are you part of an agency/department? Do they require you get  a blue/green light? If not i suggest you withhold from getting a blue/green light. It will cause nothing but trouble....


----------



## medicnick83 (Jun 10, 2012)

Here in ZA, there are lots of 'newbies' who have red lights all over the cars (we use red for ambulances and response cars) 

Many don't seem to know that you must be a registered 'response' vehicle to use those reds and if you are caught by 'traffic' for using them, you'll get a massive fine.

My advice; don't do it - not unless you follow the correct procedures (if you are required too) and some more advice; "work stays at work - don't bring work home!"


----------



## michaelalex17 (Jun 10, 2012)

medicnick83 said:


> Here in ZA, there are lots of 'newbies' who have red lights all over the cars (we use red for ambulances and response cars)
> 
> Many don't seem to know that you must be a registered 'response' vehicle to use those reds and if you are caught by 'traffic' for using them, you'll get a massive fine.
> 
> My advice; don't do it - not unless you follow the correct procedures (if you are required too) and some more advice; "work stays at work - don't bring work home!"



i dont know where you guys got the idea that i was going to do this without permission. i said on the first page i would look into getting aproval for it. if its not approved then i would never get the lights.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 10, 2012)

michaelalex17 said:


> i dont know where you guys got the idea that i was going to do this without permission. i said on the first page i would look into getting aproval for it. if its not approved then i would never get the lights.



Sorry if you felt we jumped to conclusions, however, we get a lot of these posts from new EMTs who ask all the same questions… Where do I get oxygen for my car? Where do I get blue lights for my car? How much stuff should I carry in my car "just in case"?

Really, this is a question that your FTO or orientation officer should be able to address with you. Ask him or her the question, "so, should I get blue or green lights for my car?" They'll tell you everything you need to know about how to mark your vehicle with response lights.

It's funny… We often get questions about blue lights and jump bags in POV's, but rarely do we get real "Operational" questions from newbies. For example, I'd be more concerned about how to fill out a PCR correctly or the appropriate method for restocking the truck after a call or how to transfill oxygen from the cascade system then what color lights I was going to get on my car.

But that's just me. YMMV.


----------



## michaelalex17 (Jun 10, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Sorry if you felt we jumped to conclusions, however, we get a lot of these posts from new EMTs who ask all the same questions… Where do I get oxygen for my car? Where do I get blue lights for my car? How much stuff should I carry in my car "just in case"?
> 
> Really, this is a question that your FTO or orientation officer should be able to address with you. Ask him or her the question, "so, should I get blue or green lights for my car?" They'll tell you everything you need to know about how to mark your vehicle with response lights.
> 
> ...



i learned everything in the course in terms of what i need to know and i havent actually been in the field yet so i dont have any questions since this is the type of occupation where experience is different from what you will read about. what i mean is there is soooo many variables they cant teach everything. so i havent actually done anything yet so i cant ask anything else. but we didnt go over these lights in the course thats why i asked. the other reason i wanted them and it could be a bad idea  i dont really know but i generally like to stop on the side of the road to help out with fender benders to make sure people are ok. but i thought if my car had lights on it then cars passing by would be more alert and give more space on the side of the road and be more alert.


----------



## beefaroni (Jun 10, 2012)

Congrats! Be prepared for disappointment!


----------



## michaelalex17 (Jun 10, 2012)

Supertampon5 said:


> Congrats! Be prepared for disappointment!



why?


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 10, 2012)

michaelalex17 said:


> . the other reason i wanted them and it could be a bad idea  i dont really know but i generally like to stop on the side of the road to help out with fender benders to make sure people are ok. but i thought if my car had lights on it then cars passing by would be more alert and give more space on the side of the road and be more alert.


Not likely. 

People tend to drift the way they are looking. If they see flashing lights, I guarantee they will want to see what's going on. There's a reason we block traffic with one or two large fire apparatus. On your first MVA, watch the drivers. I'm willing to bet close to 100% of the drivers will not be looking at the road.

If it's a fender bender, odds are they are fine and do not need your assistance. Besides, what assistance could you offer? Stop them from walking around and hold c-spine? /sarcasm 

And if it is a major accident, there's still almost nothing you're going to be good for.

I've made too many MV-Peds that occurred from friendly motorists stopping to see if somebody needs help. One cop dead, one cop now missing his left leg (both of these with flashy lights), several DOA civilians, and many trauma alerts. 

Do yourself a favor and don't stop for an accident, where the odds of you being of any help at all are slim to none.


----------



## michaelalex17 (Jun 11, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Not likely.
> 
> People tend to drift the way they are looking. If they see flashing lights, I guarantee they will want to see what's going on. There's a reason we block traffic with one or two large fire apparatus. On your first MVA, watch the drivers. I'm willing to bet close to 100% of the drivers will not be looking at the road.
> 
> ...



"Do yourself a favor and don't stop for an accident, where the odds of you being of any help at all are slim to none. "
i would have to disagree with that. people are always very greatful to have someone help out. i ask if they feel pain anywhere etc. and wait there until the medics and police arive. 100% of the time so far people have appreciated it. since 99% of other drivers couldnt be bothered. and in terms of the accident and people being distracted, i know i said more alert but it was a poor choice of words. what i was trying to say was, when you see a police giving someone a ticket its the law in a lot of places to move over but its also common courtesy. when i see toe trucks with there lights on on the side of the road i see people move over as well. i think its almost an instinctual thing to move over for most drivers when they see the lights. so when there is the cars from the accident sitting there and my car doesnt have lights on it, people dont really move over and the accident victims are more in harms way. so as a said before, i could be wrong, but based on what i have seen over the years, cars with lights on the side of the road generally make it a safer environment for the victims standing in the area if that makes sense.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 11, 2012)

So you are going to put your life in danger so somebody can be happy you asked them if they were in pain? Sounds logical.

No offense intended, but you must not have been doing this for very long. You are indeed wrong. It's a law here too for people to either slow down or move over. They could care less. They will wait until the last second to move over (literally on your bumper) and happily pass you at highway speeds as they have their head turned 90 degrees. All lights do is make them more curious. Just because it's logical, courteous, instinctual, and is what you would do does not mean that's what joe blow is going to do. 

But you seem young and a real "go getter," so this is falling on deaf ears. All I can really do is wish you luck that you don't have a life-changing incident.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 11, 2012)

I have hideaways on my truck, but they're not for going on rescues or to fires, they're for snowplowing 
Actually i just have the front strobes in, not even a power supply, until I get my Vertex's 

Btw Tow: to pull something.
Toe: phalanges of the foot, they also have Toe jacks.


----------



## Jon (Jun 11, 2012)

Alright. First - welcome to EMTLife.com, Michaelalex17. I mean that. Hang around. Many of us here have been in your shoes at some point.

I did this:
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=green+light+laws+new+york

And found this site as the 2nd link.
http://www.health.ny.gov/nysdoh/ems/pdf/srgvat.pdf



> 41.  Colored and flashing lights.  The provisions of this subdivision shall govern the affixing and display of lights on vehicles, other than those lights required by law.
> 
> 1.  No light, other than a white light, and no revolving rotating, flashing, oscillating or constantly moving white shall be affixed to, or displayed on any vehicle except as prescribed herein.
> 
> ...



Some other thoughts:

If you tell your auto insurer that you're putting warning lights on your car, your rates may go up. If you DON'T tell them and you're required to (have you read ALL of the policy?) you may not be covered if something happens.

The law is VERY specific on what you are and are not allowed to have, and who needs to authorize it. If it isn't clear enough, check with a lawyer - they get paid to interpret laws (I am NOT a lawyer).

As was said earlier - stopping at MVC's in a POV isn't always a bright idea. Even with ANSI gear and flashing lights, you are invisible, and half-ton vehicles doing 45+ MPH can be VERY unforgiving. And I concur. In many cases, you are of little utility, and may even get in the way or make the scene more complicated. In 10+ years of doing this, I can say I might stop at one MVC scene a year. POV responses are more frequent for me - but my service doesn't allow warning devices, and I manage just fine without.

One last piece of advice, from one of my mentors when I was as wet behind the ears as you: "If you drive like a jerk with warning lights, someone is going to call the chief, and you'll catch hell for it. If you DON'T use lights, and just drive like a jerk - you're just another jerk on the road." Not that I advocate this... but it is good to remember.

Now, I'll go one step further. Do you know what a whacker is? http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=whacker

I'm not saying being a whacker is bad. I will say this. I don't see long-term whackers in the Fire/EMS service. They last a couple of years at most, and either burn themselves out completely, or grow out of it. Balance is key. Do me a favor, and read this article: http://www.jems.com/article/health-and-safety/there-s-more-life-ems


You're gung-ho. That can be good. Just be careful. Remember: You will need to prove yourself and get some real experience before you can be an expert.

Good luck, and I look forward to seeing you around here.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 11, 2012)

1 green light is allowed in NY State.


----------



## michaelalex17 (Jun 11, 2012)

Jon said:


> Alright. First - welcome to EMTLife.com, Michaelalex17. I mean that. Hang around. Many of us here have been in your shoes at some point.
> 
> I did this:
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=green+light+laws+new+york
> ...



thank you that was very helpful


----------



## michaelalex17 (Jun 11, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> So you are going to put your life in danger so somebody can be happy you asked them if they were in pain? Sounds logical.
> 
> No offense intended, but you must not have been doing this for very long. You are indeed wrong. It's a law here too for people to either slow down or move over. They could care less. They will wait until the last second to move over (literally on your bumper) and happily pass you at highway speeds as they have their head turned 90 degrees. All lights do is make them more curious. Just because it's logical, courteous, instinctual, and is what you would do does not mean that's what joe blow is going to do.
> 
> But you seem young and a real "go getter," so this is falling on deaf ears. All I can really do is wish you luck that you don't have a life-changing incident.



i was never trying to argue with anyone on here. if you dont think its a good idea i will not do it. i just thought it might help but you guys have been doing this a lot longer than me, hence the reason i wanted to ask for opinions. i wont get the lights on my pov. i appreciate everyone's responses and taking the time to help out.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 11, 2012)

michaelalex17 said:


> i was never trying to argue with anyone on here. if you dont think its a good idea i will not do it. i just thought it might help but you guys have been doing this a lot longer than me, hence the reason i wanted to ask for opinions. i wont get the lights on my pov. i appreciate everyone's responses and taking the time to help out.



Ultimately, it doesn't matter what we think about the idea because it will be your decision.  You asked us for our opinions, and we provided them.  Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## james88 (Jun 12, 2012)

I didn't read the whole thread, but I've never heard of the lights thing. People in EMS put lights on your personal vehicles too? Why?


----------



## bstone (Jun 12, 2012)

james88 said:


> I didn't read the whole thread, but I've never heard of the lights thing. People in EMS put lights on your personal vehicles too? Why?



It appears that some places have people responding to EMS calls from their own vehicles, much like that of volunteer fire departments.


----------

